# How to hatch Pygmy Cory eggs in the nursery and rise the babies(picture added)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Guys,

My Pygmy cories laying eggs every couple days ,eggs hatches and I see the babies couple times and they disappear, I am not sure they starve to dead or someone eats them.

So I want to put the eggs some where like breeder or nursery to hatch so I could feed them brine shrimps eggs, but I am not sure it is possible or not and what's the best way to do this. 

If anyone has experience or thoughts on this please help me out.

Cheers!
Arash


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

They do best with microworms as a first food.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know how small they are but if microworms are to big u can also feed them vinegar eels


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The first question is where should I hatch them , in a container or breeder or ... 
My tank is only 8 gallon so I need to figure out the smallest way


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

You can use a breeder device (too many different types) or a margerine container with an airstone. You can float the margerine tub or have it out of the tank but keep it warm. You can also feed them walter worms which are about half the size of microworms.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, I went aquarium west to but breeder box, but the smalest breeder the had was quiet big for my tank ,and also it had very big holes on the bottom which were biger than Cory eggs.

So decided to build my own breeder.

I used to clear plastic cup:




























and put one egg inside the breeder



















I hope it hatches inside the breeder


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

added 4 more eggs in there


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Arash, Any updates for your pygmy cory eggs?/


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't update because I thought no one is interested. anyway I put about 10 eggs in the nursery the all hatched ,but really slow growing after two week they were still really small , it seems they don't like microworms. unfortunately few days ago when I was cleaning the glass I tilted out the nursery and all escaped to the tank except one


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully they'll find a way to survive in the main tank.

For future fry, try adding a small tuft of java moss to their nursery - they can feed off the micro organisms from the moss before they can take in bigger food.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

most breeding nets are (i hear) too large spaced for pygmaeus fry. I used a shrimp net taped and pinned to the tank until they were free swimming then raised them with a juvy bn, the parents, and cherry shrimp


----------

